# Looking for Toro 520lxi loader



## jakeman23 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm a new poster here and have exhausted all other means I can think of. I just purchased a used Toro 520LXI with a 52" mowing deck and 2 stage snowthrower. I have looked everywhere on the internet trying to locate a loader for the mower. 

I have located one company, Kwik-Way, that still makes new loaders for the unit, but it would cost me well over what I paid for my tractor to begin with. Any ideas on where I would be able to find a used loader? The new Kwik-Way loader price is around 2600-2800 once all is said and done. 

Any help at all would be appreciated.


----------

